# Another 2012 R5vwd :-D



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Dream bike realized. Had a fun time building this up in my living room. Rides like a magic carpet as well. Stiffer than my Super Six but more comfortable.. 

2012 Cervelo R5vwd size 54
SRAM Force Shifters, Brakes, Rear Derailleur
SRAM PC1091 Chain
SRAM 2012 Red Front Derailleur
Rotor Cervelo branded crankset
Speedplay Zero pedals
FSA OS-99 stem 120mm
FSA Compact Pro Wing 44
FSA SL-K Post zero setback
Prologo Scratch Pro TS 143mm Hard Black
Lezyne Flow Cages
Fizik Microtex soft touch tape with gel

My old wheels... (Plan to get Zipp303's or similar in the spring..)
Revolution Wheel Works, REV30 wheels with Powertap Pro+ w/Ultremo ZX tires, Ultegra 12-25 cassette.

As shown with pedals and cages it weighs in under 16lbs.. don't know exact weight as I don't have an accurate enough scale.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome. I'm new to biking and I can't get the R5 out if my head!


----------

